# What else has everyone got growing?



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

Just thought I'd ask what everyone else is growing. I was always crap at gardening until I leant how to grow marijuana. And I bought lots of things to grow in february.

Me and the fella have:

Jalapenos
Lantern Chillis
Dwarf Chocolate Sunflower
Red Sunflowers
Lime Basil
Lemon Corriander - although these produced seeds and then died :confused2:
Various Mint varieties 
Sweet Fennel
Money Trees - I have taken loads of cuttings and their all doing great, just such a slow growing plant!

I also want to start some bonsai trees, such as Silver Birch, Miniature Apple and maybe Red Woods!

So whats everyone else got growing?

Here's some pics:

1. Choc Sunflower
2. Red Sunflower (that looks more like a velvet queen)
3. Same Red Sunflower with its many heads
4. A different pheno Red Sunflower (I love this one!)

I'll try and get some jalapeno pics soon as they are producing peppers really nicely


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 1, 2008)

Lettuce
Onions
Sweetcorn
Tomatoes (2 varieties, unsure off hand)
Green Peppers
Tokyo Hot Chillis
Snow Peas
Asparagus Peas
Sugar Snap Peas
Cinnamon Basil
Greek Basil
Thai Basil
Sweet Basil
Purple Basil
Thyme
Patty Squash
Giant Pumpkin
Mint
Corn Salad
Brussel Sprouts

I've got some cacti clones that have just rooted and I'm also trying to bonsai a miniature apricot tree.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 1, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Money Trees - I have taken loads of cuttings and their all doing great, just such a slow growing plant!
> so what on the face of that money tree.
> I want a money tree to so I won't be sooooooooo Broke.:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

wow great choice!

I forgot one (well i prob forgot a load lol)

Purple Sage.

Theres also loads of beans and other herbs and rhubarb growing in the garden, but they aren't mine.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 1, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Lettuce
> Onions
> Sweetcorn
> Tomatoes (2 varieties, unsure off hand)
> ...


 
How do u have time to be on the computer with all ur growing. 
You got a GREEN Thumb.!!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Thorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 1, 2008)

> How do u have time to be on the computer with all ur growing.



Don't forget work and family life too ... can be a bit of a juggling act at times


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

Kludge said:
			
		

> Fresh herbs are the ONLY way to cook once you've had them.  Once thing I have noticed though is you can slave over a hot stove all day but no one really cares how much thyme you put into it...



Hey kludge! Good to see you here! Totally agree with u on that one. We make curries, chillis and alsorts from scratch and use what herbs we can out of the garden and oh don't they just make the meal?! The Lime Basil is great with alsorts. It smells like sweeties


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 1, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Don't forget work and family life too ... can be a bit of a juggling act at times


 

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:  Isn't that the turth !!!


----------



## city (Aug 1, 2008)

water melon
zuc
cherry toms
bell peppers
sweet p's
cantalope
hab's and jalepeno
swiss char
tried planting a money tree and my wife told me it was a waste of money. lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 1, 2008)

* :watchplant: The OldLady has about an acre of assorted veggies planted, and I aint allowed into Her garden after I plow it for her in spring :angrywife: 
I have only 2 rescued tomatoe plants, 2 rescued pepper plants, a pumpkin/squash/watermellon patch and my SnowWhite plant in the springhouse, and the OldLady aint allowed to mess with my plants either :rofl:* :farm:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 1, 2008)

city said:
			
		

> tried planting a money tree and my wife told me it was a waste of money. lol


 
It TOOK Ur Wife to tell U that your wasting your time on trying to grow a money tree.. 
I bet u stuck a 100 bill in the ground and hope for the Best.:hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 1, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> * :watchplant: The OldLady has about an acre of assorted veggies planted, and I aint allowed into Her garden after I plow it for her in spring :angrywife: *
> _*I have only 2 rescued tomatoe plants, 2 rescued pepper plants, a pumpkin/squash/watermellon patch and my SnowWhite plant in the springhouse, and the OldLady aint allowed to mess with my plants either :rofl:*_ :farm:


 
Now that what I like to hear, Stay Out Of My Garden!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 1, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Now that what I like to hear, Stay Out Of My Garden!!!!!:hubba:


 
It's not like the OldLady would listen to me:ignore: however, I do respect that rolling pin of Hers :angrywife:


----------



## city (Aug 1, 2008)

i starated with pennies, nickles, dimes quartes then a buck. watered daily. just wouldnt grow. dug em back up to check for rot. found them just sitting there. any ideas on how to get it to grow. i hear mexi money grows faster and may be worth more once its in flower...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 1, 2008)

> I have only 2 rescued tomatoe plants, 2 rescued pepper plants, a pumpkin/squash/watermellon patch and my SnowWhite plant in the springhouse, and the OldLady aint allowed to mess with my plants either



Lol ... the missuses gives me the sick plants too. My grow tent is the hospital.
The sick ones always turn out better than the rest ... :rofl:


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

Why is that? My fellas 2 jalapenoes were really struggling when I transplanted them (notice 'I' transplanted! ) and now their bigger than mine and look much stronger! So annoying hehe


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2008)

Your sunflowers are beautiful!!!

My flowers are dying in this 105+ heat.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Mom, and sorry to hear your flowers are struggling.

Just been out to photograph my lady so thought I'd get some of the Money Plants!

Picture 1 is of all my clones, all now rooted. 2 big ones, and about 10 or so little ones. Their very easy to root in vermiculite but grow so slowly!

Picture 2 is not great but is of my first ever Jalapeno - I have about 5 plants and the other half has 2 and their just starting to fill up with these now all over 

Picture 3 is my big money plant. When I was 11 years old in my first year of secondary school there were loads of plants round the window ledge and I nicked this tiny little new leaf that had fallen off and was starting to root. It grew and grew and grew, and this is either that same plant, or its baby (I'm not sure as my mum threw one out and she can't remember which one it was!).

Weird huh. And now I have 2 babies from it and another money tree I rescued from my boyfriends old house and then butchered it into all those little clones 

Oh and thats a 24 inch ruler behind it hehe


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sun Flowers

Pumkins

Sweet Corn

Pea's

Tomatos

Squash


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, its good to see so many people growing lots!

Well I've just about managed to resize some pics I took last week.

So here's 2 pics of my jalapenoes (the second picture - that big fat stem on the left foreground is one of my fella's lantern chilli plants - they look so much better than mine ) and one of one of my lime basils. This one had some bug issues, but seems to be fine now...as you can see 

The last pic is of the same lime basil, along with my 43 day old Lowryder no.2 and a butchered money plant bouncing back..

Hope everyones having a good day


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 7, 2008)

well... in my front yard... I have some real scragly look'n grass... totally interspersed with multitudes of broadleaf weeds... I just killed off the moss that had taken over half the front lawn, so it's mostly a bunch of blackish looking stuff that didn't get raked out...

in the backyard, I've got a lawn that looks pretty much the same, except I've got wild bamboo growing EVERYWHERE in the back and blackberries, too  ... oh... along with my pot plants :woohoo:


----------



## Tater (Aug 8, 2008)

I got a pineapple plant just started in a burp and gurgle bucket in my living room.  I also just got some crazy purple vine to root and it will be getting planted soon.  Just got two cuttings from a 25 foot rubber tree today that will be going into a burp and gurgle bucket in a couple days once it drys out for about 3 days.  Umm what else, there is a gentlemens orchid that I started about a month ago that I'm hoping will hold on.  Couple of cacti an aloe vera plant and a zebra plant.  I get more from my hydro store every time I go.  They give plants away for free.  He is going to get me a gogi bush started once his cuttings take off and can be cloned themselves.


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 9, 2008)

In the Patch

Asparagus
Aubergines
Potatoes
Tomatoes
Sweet Peppers
Sweet Corn
Carrots
Brussels Sprouts
Cabbage
Cauliflower Flower
Courgettes
Cucumber
Onions
Leeks
Beetroot
Broad Beans
Salad Crops, various
Rhubarb
Blackberries
Raspberries
Kiwi plants, in pots waiting to be wall trained.
and just a few *flowering* plants:watchplant: :aok:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 9, 2008)

nice flowers.
cherry tomatoe, jalepeno, kiwi, vine (unknown, looks plastic), and cherry tree im hoping to bonsai. Oh i almost forgot the ba-zillion spider plants my friends havent picked up yet. :farm:


----------



## Thorn (Aug 16, 2008)

Some pictures of the fruits of my labour for all to enjoy 

1) My Lemon Corriander seed harvest
2) Freaky Red Sunflower with petals coming out of its middle!
3) A Normal Red Sunflower - how gorgeous are they!
4) My current biggest Jalapeno - measuring about 3.5cm at the moment (half way there!!!)
5) Jalapeno Flower
6) Lots more jalapenoes - Lots of curries and chillis to be cooked me thinks!
7) Money Plant clones - really doing well this summer!
8) Sarracenia - One of the carniverous plants we have, doing its job!

Gotta love gardening!

Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey Thorn...does that Red sunflower get sunflower seed that you can eat?

all it seem i can grow is weeds...lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow!!!!!....just read your palm Thorn....future looks promising....


----------



## Melissa (Aug 16, 2008)

*beautiful pictures thorn,,,
them sunflowers are cool thorn never seen em that red before 
and i love the one of the fly being suckered in 

and with mystic,meg  4u2sm0ke :giggle:there predicting your future them mint lows will be looking even better :48:

*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 16, 2008)

Beautiful pics Thorn.  the sunflower is one i have never seen before.  I used to grow all size and color sunflowers and never saw one like that in a seed cataloge.  Your garden must be a huge joy to you.  thanks for sharing it.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 16, 2008)

great lookin grow there.my girlfriend doesn't allow me in the garden,except to help her pick beans,snap beans that is.other than that i have 2 cayene peppers and one jalepeno,sitting on my back deck in 5 gal buckets.and we have 4 acres here.lol not allowed to grow outside.shes scared i will slip something into the patch,lol.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey guys! Thanks for all the lovely comments 

Yes those seeds you can eat! But I will be harvesting them and drying them and then will see what I've got. Some of my friends have already asked for some for next year! I will definately plant these again in years to come. I may even sell some seeds on ebay if I can. We'll see..

It is nice to have something of my own growing for a change - the last 3/4 years I didn't have a garden I could use, so now i'm making up for it! 

I will definately come back with an update once I have some of my own sunflower seeds! Thanks everyone!


----------



## thugluv420 (Aug 26, 2008)

This is such a beautiful way of life.God's righteous herbs. And it came to pass upon holy cosmos in the cremation of the righteous herbs. Amen.........I figured out my plant problem and my plants are gorgeous.There about 6ft tall green fluffy and buddin.Put them outside mother nature took over.There awsome. Thanks for all the advise.Keep on tokin


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 26, 2008)

thugluv420 said:
			
		

> This is such a beautiful way of life.God's righteous herbs. And it came to pass upon holy cosmos in the cremation of the righteous herbs. Amen.........I figured out my plant problem and my plants are gorgeous.There about 6ft tall green fluffy and buddin.Put them outside mother nature took over.There awsome. Thanks for all the advise.Keep on tokin


 
ya need to take some pics, bud... and put them in a thread of yer own to show off yer stuff :aok:

I forgot to mention, thorn... I had thrown some potatoes that were getting a little old and growing eyes into a pot of my mj soil in the back yard along side (well... on the other side of the lawn) the ULT's.  

here's a pic...


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I have just started 40 English Burr Oak Acorns.... Hopefully I can get them to germinate.  I also start a pretty large patch of American Ginseng in the woods where I hunt and I have a couple more pounds of seed and going to start a bunch indoors in some tubs.... Just to see if I can do it :hubba:


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Sep 25, 2008)

*Just some chillis*:bong:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 25, 2008)

harvested my potatoes the other day... ended up with about a couple 'a pounds of home grown spuds


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2008)

Eaten any of the chillies yet Thorn?


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Eaten any of the chillies yet Thorn?




Oooh yea! Its strange... we picked some small underdeveloped jalapenoes and put them on a pizza and it was seriously the hottest thing i've ever had! THEN we decided to make a curry and put 4 of these babies in and there was no spice at all :confused2:

On the other hand we made a pasta with a jalapeno and one of the lantern chillis and om my goodness it nearly blew my friggin head off!

Thanks for droppin by guys, I actually have some new additions to my garden that I bought yesterday and need a little help with...

Pictures to start with!

1) Orange Habenero (YUM!)
2) Not sure - miniature orange peppers?
3) Both plants together
4) Ripening Habenero 
5) Sunflower heads waiting to be sorted for seeds 
6) My money plants doing REALLY well plus a spider plant baby that fell off its mother!
7) Odd shaped FAT Jalapeno pepper!
8) Lantern Chillis
9) Jalapenos galore!
10 & 11) Red sunflower seeds - these are only from 2 heads... I have so many more to do! Think I might start selling these puppies 

Ok so the new ones are the habenero and that miniature pepper plant. Firstly just want to know if the habenero will continue to grow or if it will die off in winter?

Second, I really don't know what that miniature plant is all about. One pepper fell off so we cut it open and it smelt just like a regular bell pepper only tiny hehe. Does anyone know anything about these? Are the edible or just for show? Either way I don't mind as its so cute! It was far too top heavy and falling over and extremely rootbound so I rescued it and staked it up in that bigger pot 

Hope everyone ok today


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2008)

what with the conkers in the photography thread? Yes actually I am! I haven't played conkers since I was about 9 lol! And of course now....health and safety...might knock out an eye! lol


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2008)

Well ok mum just came and asked me to put a few jalapenoes in the dinner...so I did, then I thought ooh lets try those miniature peppers... from what I found on the net they are edible... SO (hehe) I chopped one up and had a taste and OH MY FRIGGIN GOODNESS those babies are HOT HOT HOT! Much hotter than the jalapenoes! I thought they were sweet haha!

So can anyone tell what they are?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 26, 2008)

sounds like an ornamental pepper,  but i don't think they are for human consumption lol.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 26, 2008)

I picked some jalapeno peppers the other night and grilled them with a friend of mine and it was the first time I have heard him eat a pepper and a few minutes later say "Oh Dear God..." LMAO. I agree those peppers are HOT. Are habanero (spelling) peppers hot off the plant Thorn?


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2008)

no idea that habenero plant is my first of its type and only bought it yesterday hehe  They are meant to be one of the hottest I believe 

Well my fella just had the one I chopped up mixed in with his mash potato...so if he's still alive tomorrow we'll know hehe!

I'm pretty sure they are edible as all the ones online I could find that were miniature were


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 26, 2008)

sounds delicious. let us know the outcome


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2008)

haha so far so good but we are a little dfrunk


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 27, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> haha so far so good but we are a little dfrunk


 
:holysheep:  that remind me of the days when I went to this bar and Got drunk on beer and whiskey and ate some jalapino peppers and that didn't mix well with me and meet (RALF) and all that was worst coming out then going in !! Ithink my throat was burning for Hours after all that, so I never did that again..


----------



## jcb9134 (Sep 29, 2008)

heres a list of a few plants ive been growing this summer
jalapenos, thai hots, tomatoes, 4 kinds of hops, oregano, rosmary, orange mint, tropical pitcher, purple pitcher, and a few african violets that almost died until i put them under fluorescents.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone for stoppin in. the other half is still alive so i'm fairly sure i can say those miniature peppers are edible  and yea i like to be careful when i'm drinking as i know i don't have a great tolerance, so its not very often i get drunk hehe


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

So I been harvesting lots of peppers, and ooooh they are HOT! Here's just a few pics I took earlier in the month. Of course I have a LOT more red/orange peppers now. The Jalapenos go such a LOVELY red colour!

See pic 4...what is that all about? Its meant to be a jalapeno lol. All the others on that plant looked 'normal' hehe! Pics 1, 6 and 7 are lanterns.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 29, 2008)

habaneros are super hot.i love them and buy them at horrocks.they will set the woods on fire among other things.i love hot peppers of any kind.especially cayenne.they are not real hot but tasty.i like to make pepper sandwichs with the.just mayonaise and peppers.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's some of my boyfriend's lantern chillis he picked out for drying.

I did ask about jalapenos and if you can dry them in the same way as I wasn't sure but no one answered so to be on the safe side I just chopped them up and froze them.

I have been keeping seeds from the hottest and nicest looking peppers to grow and maybe sell. How I test them... lick them with the very tip of my tongue! It was actually rather amusing describing the difference between each ones heat... like "ooh this ones a lingerer!"


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 6, 2008)

I planted sum poppies indoor about a month ago. They are strong and on their way. The strains are giganteum, tazmanian and Persian whites.


----------



## BraneDead (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, I just found this pic on my phone.  These are my babies as of June '08... they're WAYYY bigger now.  I'll have to take an updated shot in the next day or 2 for comparison. They are: Black Krim Tomato, White Brandywine Tomato, Tiny Tim Tomato, Improved Dwarf Meyer Lemon, Dwarf Kaffir Lime, Dwarf Barbados Cherry, Dwarf Pomegranate, Miracle Fruit, Dwarf Orinoco Banana, Top-hat Blueberry, Catley(strawberry) Guava, 'Pineapple' Guava, Basil, Dragon Fruit, Loquat Tree, Goji Berry, Salvia Divinorum and of course 6 or 7 lowryder 2s!


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 10, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> habaneros are super hot.i love them and buy them at horrocks.they will set the woods on fire among other things.i love hot peppers of any kind.especially cayenne.they are not real hot but tasty.i like to make pepper sandwichs with the.just mayonaise and peppers.



You're a maddog Andy.

I'll never forget a mate of mine and me one day decided it would be a good idea to eat a whole raw birdseye chilli. We weren't even drunk; go figure.

Dear Dog that was hot as hell.

Nothing would quench that fire; not milk, butter, cucumber yoghurt; all the usual favourite remedies nothing would work.

And that was only the entry!


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Nov 24, 2008)

Cabbage, Tomatoes, Cilantro, Bell Peppers, Mango, Coconuts, Star Fruit and recently potatoes


----------



## night501 (Dec 3, 2008)

> although these produced seeds and then died



There are many herbs that produce seeds and die.
The best way to stop them from dieing is to pinch off any flowers or flower buds before they can be pollenated.
Using this technique i have managed to keep a sweet flowering basil plant alive for 2 years.


----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 20, 2008)

My husband and I are trying to live off our land(quite unsucessfully right now) but I try to grow all kinds of stuff...  We have fruit. pears, satsumas, a muscadine...  We have herbs, thyme, basil, oregano, rosemary, sage, parsley, and chives.  We are not doin vegs right now, no room inside, and to cold outside....  I am goin to try container veg gardening this year...  My chickens make it impossible to garden out in the main yard...  They eat everything!!!  I love it, I wish I was better at it...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 20, 2008)

Pineapple


----------



## Thorn (Dec 20, 2008)

funky pineaple art!

Please if anyone can help this please do. I don't knwo what is wrong with my habenero here...i thought i'd saved her but now she's dropping leaves and flower buds again. What does she need?


----------



## Elevengrams (Jan 20, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> So I been harvesting lots of peppers, and ooooh they are HOT! Here's just a few pics I took earlier in the month. Of course I have a LOT more red/orange peppers now. The Jalapenos go such a LOVELY red colour!
> 
> See pic 4...what is that all about? Its meant to be a jalapeno lol. All the others on that plant looked 'normal' hehe! Pics 1, 6 and 7 are lanterns.



Those look very nice

Im growing some Basil, and my girl is growing some basil, cilantro, mint and lavander.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey thorn what up. I was just looking for this post, glad i found it. Right now I got got:
peppers
basil
spinach
tulips
lilac
a bonsai
and a dumb cane
Sweet huh everytime I go out I like to pick up a plant or two. My girls mom has a aloe vera plant at her house she wants me to work on. Hey I love plants.


----------



## clanchattan (Feb 17, 2009)

just finished planning the garden and sent my order off to burpee. we will be having:

Corn - silver queen & early and often
Tomatoes - Big beef & romas
Beans - blue lake, gold mine wax, and burpee bush
Peppers - mariachi, giant jalapenos, green bells, ancho, and giant marconi 
              sweets
Carrots
Garlic
Beets
Squash - yellow, acorn, and zuccini
Cukes - slicers and pickle
Watermelon
Lopes and dews
Collards
Sweet onions
Pumpkins
and my asparagus bed is 3 years old so it should be ready to copiously produce finally.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 3, 2009)

Right now I have basil, dill, tomatoes, leeks, onions, garlic, tomatoes, chamomile, echinecia (spelling), lettuce, and swiss chard. In a month I will be starting more varieties.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a small "city yard" but have packed it with various roses, a repeat blooming lilac, clematis, various colors of "butterfly"weed for monarch butterflies, various honeysuckle and numerous other perennials.  As for vege's just tomatoes, green peppers, broccoli for the outside rabbits and coriander for the inside rabbits.  Grape vine for the rabbits and birds.  

I live in northern climate but my roses are beautiful, no mess, no fuss.  I use no pesticides etc. in my garden, do not cover the roses, get no blackspot.  It is in the cultivar used..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2009)

Pumpkins.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 6, 2009)

For vegies I have a bunch of stuff. Yellow squash,zucchini, pole beans, bush beans, brocoli, peppers, corn, tomatoes, lettuce. Fruit trees are apples, pears, peaches. Also have some grape vines, peppermint and spearimint. Flowers are to numerous to count, but of course roses and daisies, and sunflowers.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 12, 2009)

peppers ,redonions,white onions,potatoes,tomatoes,cabbage,,puplecauliflower,whitecauliflower,parsnips,straberries and peas,,

also have gooseberries,,broccolli ,sweetpeas ,,french beans,,cherry toms,,


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 12, 2009)

Very nice girl, you have some mad skillz. Oh wait, I see why it all grows so well, you have a big box of Miricle Grow ferts!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 21, 2009)

hahha sherwood well spotted ,,,yes mg fertz the veggies love it


----------



## the chef (Jul 28, 2009)

cilantro,thyme,sweet thai basil,garlic chives,rosemary, and mint.


----------



## scarlet0906 (Oct 22, 2009)

I find it hard to grow the Shy plant or Humble Plant or Mimosa Pudica. It is a very sensitive plant and i don't know what to do or how to make it grow properly.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 22, 2009)

I got beets going and radishes too. I grew okra, corn, yard long beans, eggplant, watermelons, cucumbers (that vine is still alive and producing, I cant believe it) tomatoes, jalapenos, bell peppers, banana peppers, and yellow squash all spring and summer long.

This spring is going to see ALOT bigger garden and better garden tools!!!!!!!!


----------

